# New Mod advice



## Vape_Da_Ape (24/8/16)

hi guys im in the market for a new mod and many have suggested i start with the evic or kangertech starters 

i have narrowed it down to like 3 so far 

*NEW*** Smok H-PRIV 220W TC Full Kit
***NEW*** Hotcig R150
***NEW*** Sigelei SnowWolf 218W TC Stabilized Wood Face Box Mod (Royal Edition)

thanx


----------



## Glytch (24/8/16)

What do you currently have?


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (24/8/16)

i have nothing at the moment im looking at starting next week mate


----------



## Andre (24/8/16)

Are you smoking or hubbly? Do you know whether you would like clouds or more something that imitates cigarette drawing?


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (24/8/16)

Andre said:


> Are you smoking or hubbly? Do you know whether you would like clouds or more something that imitates cigarette drawing?


 hi yes i smoke about 3-4 cigs a day and more when im drinking , hubbly only on weekends and when i drink.. clouds i like clouds for days


----------



## Andre (24/8/16)

Great stuff. In my experience all hubbly users need big clouds. 

I see from the Chat on the front page that you do not want to build coils. 

That Smok, which comes with atomizer I think, should do the trick. As far as I know it is a cloud monster and has commercial coils. Just know that it will go through juice like there is no tomorrow.

Hope this helps. Please do shout if you have any questions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glytch (24/8/16)

iStick Pico and the Melo 3.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tahir_Kai (24/8/16)

I agree with @Glytch, i got the pico starter kit as my 1st device and it i'm loving it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (24/8/16)

th


Tahir_Kai said:


> I agree with @Glytch, i got the pico starter kit as my 1st device and it i'm loving it


thanks guys , how would you compare the pico to the evic vtwo?


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (24/8/16)

Have the pico starter kit as well. Great mod to kick stinkies. I did find myself searching for a tank with better airflow though as I found the melo3 a bit restricted. Coming from hubbly, you might wanna think of this. The clouds are great with the melo.
Found an avo22 and this combo seriously kicks ass. Have to build coils for it though. It took some time getting it right but winning now.
Have a look at the mod specials at vapecon, also tried the smok tfv8 at vape king in rosebank and that thing paired with a decent 2/3 battery mod is my next dream vape purchase.


----------



## Clouder (24/8/16)

@Vape_Da_Ape I have a Evic VTC Mini and a Pico. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE my VTC, but if I had to buy now, I'd buy a Pico! The Melo III is just an awesome tank together with the mod. I would definitely go to the VapeCon on Saturday and buy it there at special! Oh, and go for the 4ml tank. The 2ml is simply too small!


----------



## Tahir_Kai (24/8/16)

Clouder said:


> @Vape_Da_Ape I have a Evic VTC Mini and a Pico. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE my VTC, but if I had to buy now, I'd buy a Pico! The Melo III is just an awesome tank together with the mod. I would definitely go to the VapeCon on Saturday and buy it there at special! Oh, and go for the 4ml tank. The 2ml is simply too small!


yeah i got the 2ml tank and i find myself refilling a lot, or maybe i'm vaping too much  but i gota get myself a 4ml tank


----------



## Imtiaaz (24/8/16)

I do think the pico and what @Vape_Da_Ape has listed are totally different beasts. I also got a pico and two weeks later an M-priv with a tornado nano.

Both brilliant devices but the vape differs in so many ways, like @Atsbitscrisp mentioned the melo3 draw is a bit restricted compared to say a tank with a wider center tube where you can really pull it deep and hard to the lungs and get the massive clouds. The melo3 gives good vapor production for the size that's for sure but I found myself wanting more soon after.

Just my 2cents, all the best on deciding what to get buddy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (24/8/16)

Clouder said:


> @Vape_Da_Ape I have a Evic VTC Mini and a Pico. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE my VTC, but if I had to buy now, I'd buy a Pico! The Melo III is just an awesome tank together with the mod. I would definitely go to the VapeCon on Saturday and buy it there at special! Oh, and go for the 4ml tank. The 2ml is simply too small!


thanks so much gents when you speak of melo do you speak of this combo 

****NEW*** 4ml Eleaf Pico Mega 80w Kit with 26650 Battery*
*??????*


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (24/8/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> I do think the pico and what @Vape_Da_Ape has listed are totally different beasts. I also got a pico and two weeks later an M-priv with a tornado nano.
> 
> Both brilliant devices but the vape differs in so many ways, like @Atsbitscrisp mentioned the melo3 draw is a bit restricted compared to say a tank with a wider center tube where you can really pull it deep and hard to the lungs and get the massive clouds. The melo3 gives good vapor production for the size that's for sure but I found myself wanting more soon after.
> 
> Just my 2cents, all the best on deciding what to get buddy.



thanks bro yeah i dont want to find myself wanting more i want clouds and clouds and be able to pull in deep with good flow, is there any pre built tanks that can offer this option ?

what would a perfect combo be like tank + mod?
im really not too keen on building coils but surely theres an option for us less tech savy okes?


----------



## Imtiaaz (24/8/16)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> thanks bro yeah i dont want to find myself wanting more i want clouds and clouds and be able to pull in deep with good flow, is there any pre built tanks that can offer this option ?
> 
> what would a perfect combo be like tank + mod?
> im really not too keen on building coils but surely theres an option for us less tech savy okes?



There definitely is @Vape_Da_Ape, as far as Tanks go if you want massive clouds and flavor there is only one option, the TFV8 by Smok, its called the cloud beast for a reason, maybe check some reviews and hear what the guys say about this "Beast". They come with 4 coils, one being a RBA so you have the option if you ever feel the need to build and the other 3 just pop in and vape. BUT CAUTION...ITS IS EXTREMELY THIRSTY...So be sure to set aside plenty of your vape budget for juice.

As for as MOD's go, I would let someone more experienced recommend those as I have only the two I spoke about earlier.


----------



## RichJB (24/8/16)

@Vape_Da_Ape, I don't think you should write off rebuilding coils yet. It's not a difficult thing to do and it broadens the scope of your vaping exponentially. Everybody who starts vaping thinks they "just want something simple like a Twisp but with a bit more power". Then, six weeks later, they're building their own coils, mixing their own juice, and have become Ohm's Law fiends who can recite tungsten TCR figures from memory.  

That said, I think the Pico starter kit is a good choice. Limiting yourself to a 23mm tank, which is what the Pico does due to its battery cap, will eliminate most of the good rebuildable tanks on the market. However, by the time you get around to wanting a good rebuildable, you will probably also want a second mod. No matter what your vaping requirements, the Pico will always be a fantastic mod to just slip into your pocket and take out with you. If you then want an RX200 or an H-Priv or whatever to take your 24/25mm tank and sit on your desk as a 'regular' vape, that is fine. But you'll always have the Pico as a stealth vape. It's incredibly functional and useful in that role.

The exec summary is to not make decisions now based on a firm belief that you will never DIY. At least leave the possibility open.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Glytch (24/8/16)

RichJB said:


> @Vape_Da_Ape, I don't think you should write off rebuilding coils yet. It's not a difficult thing to do and it broadens the scope of your vaping exponentially. Everybody who starts vaping thinks they "just want something simple like a Twisp but with a bit more power". Then, six weeks later, they're building their own coils, mixing their own juice, and have become Ohm's Law fiends who can recite tungsten TCR figures from memory.
> 
> That said, I think the Pico starter kit is a good choice. Limiting yourself to a 23mm tank, which is what the Pico does due to its battery cap, will eliminate most of the good rebuildable tanks on the market. However, by the time you get around to wanting a good rebuildable, you will probably also want a second mod. No matter what your vaping requirements, the Pico will always be a fantastic mod to just slip into your pocket and take out with you. If you then want an RX200 or an H-Priv or whatever to take your 24/25mm tank and sit on your desk as a 'regular' vape, that is fine. But you'll always have the Pico as a stealth vape. It's incredibly functional and useful in that role.
> 
> The exec summary is to not make decisions now based on a firm belief that you will never DIY. At least leave the possibility open.


Can't agree more @RichJB. I already want a new tank and am limited to 22/23mm tank on the Pico. HOWEVER, I found that having to rebuild the stock coils and then getting an ECR Head was somewhat of a rite of passage. I struggled to rebuild the stock coils and when I got the ECR head it was a luxury. I'm sure when I get my first RTA I will find that to be a luxury. The Catholic in me sees suffering as a virtue and in having to struggle with what I have at my disposal has meant I needed to refine my skills quickly to make it work.

But then again I've been told that I have a strange approach to life.


----------



## Imtiaaz (24/8/16)

RichJB said:


> @Vape_Da_Ape, I don't think you should write off rebuilding coils yet. It's not a difficult thing to do and it broadens the scope of your vaping exponentially. Everybody who starts vaping thinks they "just want something simple like a Twisp but with a bit more power". Then, six weeks later, they're building their own coils, mixing their own juice, and have become Ohm's Law fiends who can recite tungsten TCR figures from memory.
> 
> That said, I think the Pico starter kit is a good choice. Limiting yourself to a 23mm tank, which is what the Pico does due to its battery cap, will eliminate most of the good rebuildable tanks on the market. However, by the time you get around to wanting a good rebuildable, you will probably also want a second mod. No matter what your vaping requirements, the Pico will always be a fantastic mod to just slip into your pocket and take out with you. If you then want an RX200 or an H-Priv or whatever to take your 24/25mm tank and sit on your desk as a 'regular' vape, that is fine. But you'll always have the Pico as a stealth vape. It's incredibly functional and useful in that role.
> 
> The exec summary is to not make decisions now based on a firm belief that you will never DIY. At least leave the possibility open.



SO TRUE, I use my pico way more than the bigger mod for that exact reason @RichJB . Many have asked me if I would sell it once I got number 2 and the thought has never crossed my mind, I can't see myself without it.


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (24/8/16)

Smok tfv8 is the tank to go for in my opinion, will pair well with any of the mods you mentioned above. It is evrything you are looking for. Just screw in a head and clouds for days, if you have enough juice that is.


----------



## Imtiaaz (24/8/16)

Atsbitscrisp said:


> Smok tfv8 is the tank to go for in my opinion, will pair well with any of the mods you mentioned above. It is evrything you are looking for. Just screw in a head and clouds for days, if you have enough juice that is.



Recommended vape wattage on the V8-T8 coil is 120 to 180w..lol thats just crazey


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (24/8/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Recommended vape wattage on the V8-T8 coil is 120 to 180w..lol thats just crazey


Sounds mad, had it at 145w with a decent airflow. Exhaled and I thought I had gone blind for a few seconds. Super smooth though. Army can use those for concealment devices in tanks!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (24/8/16)

Atsbitscrisp said:


> Sounds mad, had it at 145w with a decent airflow. Exhaled and I thought I had gone blind for a few seconds. Super smooth though. Army can use those for concealment devices in tanks!


lol sounds like what i would want , when they say goes through juice like mad, like how much juice? 
what can i pair this smoke with, is it a plug and play tank no building needed?


----------



## Glytch (24/8/16)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> lol sounds like what i would want , when they say goes through juice like mad, like how much juice?
> what can i pair this smoke with, is it a plug and play tank no building needed?


It is plug and play. As for juice consumption it depends how you vape and how often you vape. Some go through 100ml a month others up to 600ml and above. Visit a nearby vape shop and try some juices and choose one or two to get you started.

Smokers moving to vaping often prefer tobacco flavour as first. The sweet juices also tend to irritate the throat of smokers who are new to vaping.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (24/8/16)

okay thanx bud will give it a bash and see what happens i see sir vape have the 
Smok H-PRIV 220W TC Full Kit at R1399 - worth it? would i still have to upgrade tank or rather get an hot cig or rx200 and run a smok tank?


----------



## Glytch (24/8/16)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> okay thanx bud will give it a bash and see what happens i see sir vape have the
> Smok H-PRIV 220W TC Full Kit at R1399 - worth it? would i still have to upgrade tank or rather get an hot cig or rx200 and run a smok tank?



The rx200 is a popular mod which manages most tanks with ease. Check out the list of local vendors on the forums. Most are really nice guys and great service.


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (24/8/16)

I think the h-priv tc kit comes with a tfv4 micro tank. From what I have read and seen, the tfv8 is an improvement on that design. I don't think you will go wrong with the kit. Maybe ask and see if they will upgrade you or buy the mod and tank separately.


----------



## Andre (24/8/16)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> okay thanx bud will give it a bash and see what happens i see sir vape have the
> Smok H-PRIV 220W TC Full Kit at R1399 - worth it? would i still have to upgrade tank or rather get an hot cig or rx200 and run a smok tank?


That kit should be more than adequate. It has a Smok tank included, the TFV4. Clouds for days.


----------



## Imtiaaz (24/8/16)

Andre said:


> That kit should be more than adequate. It has a Smok tank included, the TFV4. Clouds for days.



I agree with @Andre that kit is quite killer as is. Will ease you into the vaping world quite effortlessly. Get the feel for what you want from your vape (be it clouds, taste, warm vape, cooler vape etc.), what juice profiles you like (fruity, bakery, dessert etc.), juice consumption on a not so thirsty tank, and just time to find out if it works for you.

Once you know all that then you can possibly make up your own mind on which tank would suit you based on your requirements. And you can rest assured that the H-priv mod wont need replacing so you good to go.

Keep in mind that R1399 price for the priv excludes batteries and a two or four bay external charger, as you cannot charge the batteries through the USB port, the port is only for firmware upgrades.

I guess that's why its always better to start with a starter kit and build your way up to the bigger toys. As with the pico you can charge through the USB port (Though not my favourite way) and I bought mine with an extra battery and a two bay charger. The charger I now use with both devices and basically bought the Mod, then the tank, then the batteries and now all sorted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (25/8/16)

okay guys im almost and the stage of pulling the trigger based on research , i scheme the rx200s with a tfv8 or tfv4 tank is the combo im going with , i read the tfv8 is thirsty would the griffin 25 be a better choice as a beginner , i smoke serious hubbly and dont want to be short changed , the hot cig is like 1700 just for the mod and that was my first choice, i also however stumbled upon a post about the eleaf 200 going for 500 @Sir Vape not sure why so cheap so that scared me but i see now they soled out, size of mod not really matter as i have big hands, only issue would be in the club maybe for carrying the rx...

thanks in advance guys


----------



## fgrobler (25/8/16)

What can you afford. In my experience most new vapours start out with kit that gets replaced very quickly because they looking for that extra something. Personally I've got the RX200S with the Limetles RDTA. Great setup and I know it will last me a long time. The main thing is...buy what you can afford. .

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## M5000 (25/8/16)

My thoughts if you haven't already pulled the trigger..

I think the best setup for you depends on where you plan to use it. If you use it in a personal space then a big setup is great, but if you plan to carry it around then something a bit smaller might be a better option. The TFV8 is a beast no doubt, but if you use it mostly in public spaces then the clouds may be excessive. The mod size and weight should also be comfortable for you. The TFV8 is great, but it’s excessive in many ways and I wouldn’t recommend it as a first tank.

My suggestion: Get a Wismec RX 2/3, it’s a great option if you only have one mod. There will be times when you need a smaller setup. I would suggest simpler tanks, it’s hard to choose there’s so many available but for the price of a TFV8 you could get something like an Aspire Cleito which offers quite good flavour and clouds and a Cubis which you could use for MTL and also an iJust2 tank because it’s a cheap way to have an extra juice ready to vape. If you do choose something like this, an eVic VTwo will be perfect. Even when you upgrade there is always a need for a compact mod and the build, screen and firmware updates of the VTwo are great. There's a new eVic AIO which works as an AIO or can be used as a mod only with other tanks but I don't know much about this so no idea if it's any good. The tanks I mentioned are just a few that came to mind but there are plenty of options available, and while it is fantastic I wouldn’t want a TFV8 as my only tank.


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (29/8/16)

hi guys thanks for all your help im going with the rx200s now as im a big buy with big hands, im looking for a all black mod though hope i can find all black ive only seen colourful ones so far,next up will be tank hunting i might go with tfv8 baby or the uwell or griffin 25 il see... any leads on where i can get the all black rx200s?


----------



## Pixstar (29/8/16)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> hi guys thanks for all your help im going with the rx200s now as im a big buy with big hands, im looking for a all black mod though hope i can find all black ive only seen colourful ones so far,next up will be tank hunting i might go with tfv8 baby or the uwell or griffin 25 il see... any leads on where i can get the all black rx200s?


I see Vape Cartel still has the RX200S at Vapecon prices! Not in plain black though.


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (30/8/16)

Pixstar said:


> I see Vape Cartel still has the RX200S at Vapecon prices! Not in plain black though.


 yeah thanks bro il check it out 800 is cheap for that mod at that price

Reactions: Like 1


----------

